# Lucy the Leonberger



## cabot (Jul 2, 2011)

Can't believe i have lost my baby leonberger who was only 24 weeks old. Running free in the park was what she loved most and she was out at least twice a day. She brought happiness to all that met her and all my neighbours used to ask how she was coming along. Cruelly taken away from us our baby died running after a bird which went outside the park.She may be gone but she will never be forgotten.Our family have had their hearts torn out, mourning the sudden loss of this shining star who we got at 9 weeks old. RIP baby..Holly misses you too.
Thanks go out for the love and support to the breeder Dawn from Jomiriclus Leonbergers................. She was absolutely stunning.


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

Oh I am so sorry.

RIP Lucy xx


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

So sorry for your loss :sad:

RIP Lucy xx


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Sorry for your loss xxx

RIP Beauty


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

So sorry to hear that


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

so sorry for your loss. My thoughts are with you.
R.I.P.Lucy and run free at rainbow Bridge xx


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

I didn't realise she was one of Dawn's


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

So sorry, nobody expects that at such a young age 

Run free furry bear pup xx


----------



## lornasiddon (Apr 26, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. Thinking of you. x


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Oh so tragic 

So very sorry to hear your sad news.
Run free at rainbow Bridge Lucy xx


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Thinking of you at this sad time. 

RIP beautiful baby, taken too soon xxxx


----------



## mandy5775 (Jun 7, 2011)

So so sad......I'm really very sorry for your loss of such a beautiful dog.

R.I.P wee puppy xx


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

So extremely sorry for your loss 
Run free little bear doggie x x x


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

Heartfelt condolences - a sad sad post.

Rest in peace baby Lucy xx


----------

